# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  راهنمایی در مورد تغییر رشته از مکانیک خودرو به کامپیوتر

## Preza

سلام دوستان، وقت بخیر

من از طریق هنرستان وارد رشته مکانیک خودرو شدم، الان هم چیزی نمونده که مقطع کاردانی رو توی آموزشکده دولتی شهید بهشتی کرج تموم کنم.
میخواستم بدونم آیا امکانش هست که برای کارشناسی به رشته کامپیوتر (نرم افزار) تغییر رشته بدم؟

از یکی از دوستان شنیدم که میتونم به صورت ناپیوسته کارشناسی نرم افزار بخونم، به طوری که دروس عمومی که با رشته خودم پاس کردم برام تطبیق زده میشه و تعدادی از دروس تخصصی کاردانی کامپیوتر رو که باید توی کاردانی پاس میکردم به دروس کارشناسیم اضافه میکنن، آیا صحت داره این موضوع؟

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان، وقت بخیر
> 
> من از طریق هنرستان وارد رشته مکانیک خودرو شدم، الان هم چیزی نمونده که مقطع کاردانی رو توی آموزشکده دولتی شهید بهشتی کرج تموم کنم.
> میخواستم بدونم آیا امکانش هست که برای کارشناسی به رشته کامپیوتر (نرم افزار) تغییر رشته بدم؟
> 
> از یکی از دوستان شنیدم که میتونم به صورت ناپیوسته کارشناسی نرم افزار بخونم، به طوری که دروس عمومی که با رشته خودم پاس کردم برام تطبیق زده میشه و تعدادی از دروس تخصصی کاردانی کامپیوتر رو که باید توی کاردانی پاس میکردم به دروس کارشناسیم اضافه میکنن، آیا صحت داره این موضوع؟
> 
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.


بله بصورت ناپیوسته میشه اما نیاز به تطبیق نیست
شما موقع ثبت نام ناپیوسته نرم افزار رو انتخاب کن دو ساله میتونی کارشناسیتو بگیری

----------


## Preza

> بله بصورت ناپیوسته میشه اما نیاز به تطبیق نیست
> شما موقع ثبت نام ناپیوسته نرم افزار رو انتخاب کن دو ساله میتونی کارشناسیتو بگیری



خیلی ممنون بابت پاسخگویی

منظورتون از اینکه نیازی به تطبیق نیست چیه؟
بعد از اونجایی که باید بعضی از دروس دوره کاردانی هم پاس کنم شما مطمئن هستین که در عرض دو سال میشه مدرک کارشناسی گرفت؟

----------


## moslem

میشه 
ولی کار درستی نیست به نظر من
چون بازار کار مکانیک خیلی بهتره
شما می تونید بعد لیسانس بگیری 
و برای فوق سیالات بخونی که خیلی بازار خوبی داره و خیلی با کلاسه 
ولی خیلی سخته باید ذهن با محاسبات ریاضی و فیزیک بالایی داشته باشی
موفق باشی

----------


## artim

> خیلی ممنون بابت پاسخگویی
> 
> منظورتون از اینکه نیازی به تطبیق نیست چیه؟
> بعد از اونجایی که باید بعضی از دروس دوره کاردانی هم پاس کنم شما مطمئن هستین که در عرض دو سال میشه مدرک کارشناسی گرفت؟


بله میشه نه مشکلی نیست
اگه درسی لازم باشه بصورت خودکار پیشنیاز میخوری نگران نباش
طبق علاقه ات برو جلو هر رشته ای دوس داری علاقه مهمترین شرطه

----------


## Preza

> میشه 
> ولی کار درستی نیست به نظر من
> چون بازار کار مکانیک خیلی بهتره
> شما می تونید بعد لیسانس بگیری 
> و برای فوق سیالات بخونی که خیلی بازار خوبی داره و خیلی با کلاسه 
> ولی خیلی سخته باید ذهن با محاسبات ریاضی و فیزیک بالایی داشته باشی
> موفق باشی


ممنون بابت شرکت تو بحث دوست عزیز
خیلی از اطرافیان من مثل شما با این تصمیم من موافق نیستن، حتی توی اقوام مهندس سیالات هم داریم که توی کارش خیلی موفق بوده و درآمد خیلی خوبی داره، ولی همونطور که اشاره کردی دانشجوی این رشته باید درک محاسباتی بالایی داشته باشه که تو این دوره کاردانی من متوجه شدم اینطور نیستم. توی درسهایی مثل ریاضی، فیزیک، استاتیک، ترمودیناک و امثال اون ضعف شدیدی از خودم نشون دادم.





> بله میشه نه مشکلی نیست
> اگه درسی لازم باشه بصورت خودکار پیشنیاز میخوری نگران نباش
> طبق علاقه ات برو جلو هر رشته ای دوس داری علاقه مهمترین شرطه



خیلی ممنون از راهنماییت دوست عزیز
والا من برای تغییر رشته به نرم افزار دوتا دلیل محکم دارم، اول اینکه علاقه شدیدی بهش دارم، طوری که عاشق برنامه نویسی هستم. حتی دوره هنرستان هم قصد داشتم کامپیوتر بخونم که با مخالفت والدین مواجه شدم. دومین دلیل هم این هستش که در آینده قصد مهاجرت به انگلیس دارم و طبق جستجویی که کردم اونجا توی زمینه Software Development و Programming بازار کار خیلی بهتر از رشته های مکانیک هستش

----------


## artim

موفق باشی

----------

